# ACS skill assessment with 3 years of work experience



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Hi All,

Greetings.

I am looking to apply for ACS Migration skill assessment. But I am not sure which ANZSCO code should I pick as more than one code are matching to my profile.I am from Information Technology(IT) domain and working on Dot Net Technology. I am not sure which one to choose from the following :


Analyst Programmer
Developer Programmer
Software Engineer
Web Developer

Following are my academic and professional details. Is there anyone on this forum with same situation and guide me ? I need some guidance before starting this process so that I can go in right direction. Also do advice me whether should I go for this assessment with 3 years of work experience or wait some more ? what are the possibilities to get positive response from ACS. Thanks for your help.

Details :


Total Work Experience : 3 year
Relevant Work experience(Dot Net Technology) : 2 years
Post Graduation : MCA(Regular) from well known university
Graduation : BSc. IT. (Regular) from well known university


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Rohit R, 

with an overseas bachelor degree (or higher) you will "lose" at least 2 years of work experience. See: ACS Summary of Criteria. This leaves you with 1 year of work experience for which you cannot claim points because you only get points for 3+ years of overseas experience. If you don't want to wait two more years to get points, you might just as well apply now.


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for your reply Espresso.

Does that mean I need to wait for few more years and gain some experience first ? As u said u can apply now if I want but if they reduce my work ex to 1 year, will it be a wise move ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

IF you need to claim points for your work experience then you need at least 5 years of work ex. ACS will deduct 2 years leaving you with 3 years work ex. With 3 years you can get 5 points.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Rohit R, 

it depends. If you can get enough points to cross the points mark (= 60 for 189) without work experience points I'd recommend to just go for it. But this might mean that you'll need a really high IELTS score (i.e. 8+ in all bands) which may or may not be possible for you at this stage. If you are in no hurry, you can also work two more years.

Note that skilled migration visas are regulated by demand on the Australian job market. So some visa options may not be available in 2 years. If you are in no hurry and are happy in your current job and/or have good job opportunities in India, getting more experience (and points) is definitely not a bad idea either. Your choice .


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Thanks Espresso and sk2014. I guess I should earn some experience and then go for it.  one more thing..should I go for IELTS right now or should I give later when I will actually apply for ACS.

And can you guys explain me the point system ? like how ACS award points on assessment. Is there any link where all these things are written ? I just want to know about it so that I can proceed on that basis. Thanks.


----------

